# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  asbestos

## scottywazzs

just wondering if anyone could tell me if this looks like the new non asbestos hardiflex or the asbestos stuff

----------


## phild01

> just wondering if anyone could tell me if this looks like the new non asbestos hardiflex or the asbestos stuff

   welcome but pic seems to be missing!

----------


## scottywazzs

> welcome but pic seems to be missing!

  img_2134.jpg

----------


## METRIX

Looks like the new invisible asbestos  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

In any case can't tell by looking. Can you get a pic up too, but tell us the age of the house or the renovation - post 1990 likley not to be asbestos, but testing is the only way to really tell. Always use safety gear anyway and risk is close to zero. Depending on how much you need to handle and what you are wanting to do you might need simply to use standard safety precautions - see stickies - or might need a licensed asbestos removalist.

----------


## phild01

Scotty, your image file could be too big and may need resizing.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Watch this vid Scotty:

----------

